# Google- Irritable Bowel Disease: Three people break their silence over living with the ... - Belfast Telegraph



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Belfast Telegraph
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable Bowel Disease: Three people break their silence over living with the ...*
*Belfast Telegraph*
Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis â€" which are not to be confused with *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (IBS) â€" are the two diseases IBD covers. And while the majority of suffers are aged over 60, the disease can impact on children as young as three *...*
Are probiotics really beneficial?<nobr>9NEWS.com</nobr>
I won't let Crohn's Disease take over my son's life<nobr>Express.co.uk</nobr>
East Lancs Crohn's Disease sufferer hits out at 'junk food' claims<nobr>Burnley and Pendle Citizen</nobr>

<nobr>*all 13 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

